# Horse Photo Contest -closes 24th March



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Subbing so I remember to enter! Going to the barn with a friends fancy camera tomorrow ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1)Best Bareback Jumping Rider
2)Weirdest Photo
3)Cutest Mini Horse Photo


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

most serious horse....haha not jk thats not my entry










real entry for most serious horse









i guess western trail could be considered western? best western horse


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

i guess western trail could be considered western? best western horse
View attachment 88668
[/QUOTE]

Yes, any western disciple in fine as long as it is western and the horse is in western tack. 
Great pictures you guys! Keep them coming.
Gosh, it didn't take long for you to notice the contest, it had entries minutes after I had put it up! 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi ok there not very good but here i go:

Best Jumper:












Most serious










(everyone was laughing but he stood there as if it was BOARING) he is not usauly serious he is amazing but youknow they have there days!


Best western
(i dont wear a bridle so if it doent count ignor it)











Cutest mini












Cutes horse being ridden with under 7 yr old
(does it have to be a horse cause if it does ignor the first one but if not it is the first one)

If it can be a pony it is this pic










but if not and it has to be a horse it is this one....









Weirdest horse











and can I post a pic later for Best bareback jump??
pls I cant do it know but will tonight


----------



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Best jumping HORSE-









Best western horse-









Cutest horse ridden under saddle, by a 5 year old-









Creepiest, Weirdest pic-


----------



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Cutest Miniture Horse-


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Weirdest Picture: Manny at 4am










Rider under 7 years old: Kaeden Riding Judge


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

This picture is for weirdest picture. This is my horse Lyric checking out the camera.


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Weirdest picture. He love to take pictures with me!


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Weirdest Photo- Milkshake was shaking her head all around.







Best Model Horse-RIP Tony


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Weirdest Photo


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Tanoka *

Weirdest :-]


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

most serious horse









best western horse


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Cutest minature horse I didnt know if a mini donkey could be in the contest too but if so here he is


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

1.) Best dressage horse - My warmblood, Maggie. 









4.) Most serious horse - Barcoo is serious about sporting! 









9.) Best presented horse and rider - Barcoo (the chestnut, please don't judge the black.)









10.) Weirdest photo - My Uncle's horse Dexter.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Kachina as the* Best Model Horse*









Mini Pearl as the *Cutest Mini *









Noel as the *Most Serious Horse*









Tristin's Thunder as the *Best Western Horse*, he's actually a race horse but we always break them with a Western saddle first. 









Purple Barbie and James Graham as the *Best Presented Horse and Rider









*Mystic as the *Best Dressage Horse*, hope this still counts even though she doesn't have a rider on her, her trainer was demonstrating that she could do all the moves both with and without a rider. 









*Weirdest photo, *I'm not even gonna try and explain lol


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry guys but when I said 'best model horse' I meant a toy or soft toy horse, not a real one.  Don't worry, if you would like me to transfer the pictures you entered into another category just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

okay im gonna change my best model horse then


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Most Serious horse







Best Western Horse







Cutest Miniature (if a pony doesnt count dont use this)







Cutest horse under saddle photo, rider must be under 7 years old







Best presented horse and rider


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

One of my favorite times of year is spring brandings.
Think I will put it in the western horse section!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Best Dressage horse. My Andalusian Relana!









Best presented horse and rider.









Weirdest Photo. Relan's catching snowflakes


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

My entry for best dressage horse [well attempted dressage lol]










Most serious horse [he really wanted his "cake"]










Weirdest picture


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a couple more!! 
1) Most serious horse -- Buzz always has his game face on when it comes to the barrels! He pins his ears and really digs in! 
2) Best western horse -- Buzz has a a pretty nice trot for a barrel horse! ...well I think so anyway!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Best model horse!


----------



## Horse4Ever (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! So many cool photos! I definitely want to enter, and I shall soon


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

7.) Cutest minitature horse photo


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*3.) Best model horse*
Beautiful quarter horse horse conformation, with Miss Jammer. Model quality.  (Wish the photo hadn't turned out dark.)

*







*


*4.) Most serious horse*
I think she was annoyed with the cold. Looks pretty serious! Misty












*5.) Best Western horse*
My little greenbroke Cherry filly. Such a western pleasure floater!













*8.) Cutest horse under saddle photo, rider must be under 7 years old*
My old trusty Appy pony, Cheyenne. "Look at how fast we are going mom!"

*







*



*9.) Best presented horse and rider*
Looking shiny and clean! With Beau. Now if he hadn't moved when we took the picture....












*10.) Weirdest photo*
Box Race - with Beau freaking out!


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

ok i'll enter

most serious horse








best western horse.. im in it, hope it still counts, if not no worries








best presented horse/rider me again sorry its a bit blurry too.. wish it wasnt








weirdest horse ...rio of course


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Guys! The moment you all have been waiting for... (drum roll) The JUDGING! 

Class One Winner (best dressage horse):kayleeloveslaneandlana
Class Two Winner (best jumping horse):Horseygirlsmith
Class Three Winner (best model horse):SCWL
Class Four Winner (most serious horse):Roperchick
Class Five Winner (best western horse):midnighthighway
Class Six Winner (best bareback jumping horse):BarrelBunny
Class Seven Winner (cutest miniature horse): ILOVEHORSE
Class Eight Winner (rider under 7 on cutest horse):ILOVEHORSE
Class Nine Winner (best presented):Beau159
Class Ten Winner (weirdest photo):midnighthighway

Congratulation you guys! You did really well, it was a hard competition to judge. There were some really great photos out there.

Hints for next time: Please DO NOT enter blurry photos or photos where the human takes up most of the space. We want to see the horse not the rider!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

